# Help with Stallions please



## freddiesmum (3 February 2018)

I have a mare by Power Blade out of a Clover Hill mare.  She's had a foal by an ID who has turned out to be quite stocky (although lovely) and I am thinking that I would like to put her to something finer, with a high proportion of tb.  I'm looking to breed an eventer (for an amateur to produce)/hunter so needs to have a good sensible temperament.   Mare is good looking (short coupled) but her neck is a tad too short.
Ideas please!
PS I would love to have a dun (although I wouldn't just be breeding for colour...)


----------



## TheMule (3 February 2018)

http://stallionai.co.uk/stallions/crowns-ace-of-pearl/


----------



## Springs (3 February 2018)

freddiesmum said:



			I have a mare by Power Blade out of a Clover Hill mare.  She's had a foal by an ID who has turned out to be quite stocky (although lovely) and I am thinking that I would like to put her to something finer, with a high proportion of tb.  I'm looking to breed an eventer (for an amateur to produce)/hunter so needs to have a good sensible temperament.   Mare is good looking (short coupled) but her neck is a tad too short.
Ideas please!
PS I would love to have a dun (although I wouldn't just be breeding for colour...)
		
Click to expand...

Hi you could look at Spring&#8217;s Spirit. He is a 9yo British Bred stallion that&#8217;s around 75% TB. His young stock are speaking for themselves with the oldest competing last year as a 5yo in British Eventing competed at 9 events, finished in the top 10 seven times and the top 5 five times, qualified for the Mitsubishi Motors Cup at BE90 once and the BE100 twice and the British Eventing Young Horse Championship and has the potential to go a lot further. Good luck


----------



## Colivet (3 February 2018)

no idea if he is still standing at stud - but this guy always impressed me  https://angloeuropeanstudbook.co.uk/database/826002003017963-legrande


----------



## freddiesmum (4 February 2018)

Thanks so much for the replies everyone, will look at your ideas.  Does anybody know anything about Electrum?


----------

